# Drying mealworms



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

If I want to dry meal worms do I just have to put them on a shallow baking tray and put them in the oven on high temp until they dry out then leave them to cool and put into tubs? if not how can it be done?


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

poor mealies.....OJ, but i couldnt just stick anything in the oven lol

im a softie!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> poor mealies.....OJ, but i couldnt just stick anything in the oven lol
> 
> im a softie!


You mean I have to CO2 all of them or try to severe all of they're spinal cords? ...oh dear...:lol2::lol2:
I dont know how I could kill them all, maybe in a CO2 then straight into the oven..?


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

To be honest that seems like a lot of hassle when you can buy huge tubs of dried mealworms in both Asda and Tesco for less than a fiver...


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I would've suggested freezing them (as in freeze drying) but supposedly this isn't achievable at home.
However drying them can be done in the oven but on a very low heat (140'f), very high would cook/burn them.

Info from Drying Foods

Just wondering tho, Why'd you want dried mealies ?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Surly its easier to just buy a tub:whistling2:


----------

